# FaeryBee's Boys



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where IS that horse? 
This cart isn't going to pull itself. 
Hmmmmph!


Stretch&#8230;. Yawn!! 
Ahhh - nothin' like a nice nap 


Hey Mom! I came to hang out with you while Skipper's napping.  
He can't chase me away when he's asleep.

I've been practicing my song for you!


Skip -- Are you awake now? 
Yeah, uhhh you're tilting the hammock, Scooter


Wanna hear about my dream?


Although we don't get as much attention on the forum as Skipper and Scooter, 
Mom spends time with us every single day! 
We'll always be her "Sunshine Boys"!
Sunny and Sparky


Thanks for stopping by!
:wave:​*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for showing us...they are All Adorable...love their little hammock


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Brienne said:



Thanks for showing us...they are All Adorable...love their little hammock 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Susan! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice pic's....the budgies in every picture have "spoiled" written all over their little faces...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So adorable! I love to see the Faery Flock  
I must say one thing to Skipper: 
Darling, _never_ put the cart before the horse! :laughing: 
They are all so cute and I absolutely love how they "talk" to each other. 
Thank you so much for the pictures, they made my day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Nice pic's....the budgies in every picture have "spoiled" written all over their little faces...

Click to expand...

  Well, at least "spoiled" starts with an "S" so it goes well with their names. 



StarlingWings said:



I must say one thing to Skipper: 
Darling, never put the cart before the horse! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 :laughing: Well said, Star! Glad you enjoyed seeing my "spoiled" boys. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh they're so cute  I particularly love Scooter 😊


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *  Well, at least "spoiled" starts with an "S" so it goes well with their names.
> 
> :laughing: Well said, Star! Glad you enjoyed seeing my "spoiled" boys. *


Hehe, it's always a pleasure!

_"Aww, what cute little boys! Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter, right?"_ 
_"No, our names are Spoiled, Spoiled, Spoiled and Spoiled!"_


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Love seeing the boys. So handsome! Wouldn't you like to know what they are saying to each other?


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful funny birds!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your boys! 
I love the pics of Scooter happily perched on your knee, it seems he took advantage of the fact Skipper was sleepy from the nap.  
And that last pic of the Sunshine Boys is really sweet too!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww! Thank you for sharing such cute pics of your boys!  They're all beauties, and very cute too! Scooter reminds me of my late Pix. Adorable sitting with you, and tilting Skipper's hammock . My Ruppell's parrot has the same hammock. He loves it.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YEAH The Sunshine Boys :2thumbs: They look so happy there on their dual swings LOL.
Your cages always look spotless Miss FaeryBee, I have feathers, poop and all sorts to contend with every day you certainly have them ship shape there.
Love seeing your flock can never get enough of the little sweeties. I am going to have to come and visit in person soon :racer:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

YAY the Sunshine boys are back you two are the most adorable budgies ever oh and that includes Skipper and Scooter to. Gee a hammock you guys live in paradise... I couldn't get Indi to sit on a hammock he would be scared of it..Your boys are so beautiful Deb they are a credit to you.....


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Such handsome boys!! They look like very happy birds... Here's the 'H's' for your S boys. ... handsome, happy, healthy!


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

Do we love and spoil out budgies or what!!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee's*

I'm in love! Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Niamhf said:



Oh they're so cute  I particularly love Scooter &#128522;

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Niamh! You made Scooter very happy as Skipper gets SO much attention. 



StarlingWings said:



"Aww, what cute little boys! Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter, right?" 
"No, our names are Spoiled, Spoiled, Spoiled and Spoiled!" 


Click to expand...

 Too true! :laughing:



jellyblue said:



Love seeing the boys. So handsome! Wouldn't you like to know what they are saying to each other?

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Susan - Yes, I'd love to know because they sure have lots of "secrets". 



HarryBird said:



Beautiful funny birds!

Click to expand...

 Thank you.



aluz said:



It's great to see your boys! 
I love the pics of Scooter happily perched on your knee, it seems he took advantage of the fact Skipper was sleepy from the nap. 
And that last pic of the Sunshine Boys is really sweet too! 

Click to expand...

Thank you Ana - Scooter frequently comes to hang out with me when Skipper is otherwise occupied, he's a smart little mite! The Sunshine Boys thank you as well. :hug:



RavensGryf said:



Aww! Thank you for sharing such cute pics of your boys!  They're all beauties, and very cute too! Scooter reminds me of my late Pix. Adorable sitting with you, and tilting Skipper's hammock . My Ruppell's parrot has the same hammock. He loves it.

Click to expand...

 Julie, it took the boys a little while to get used to the hammock and now they adore it! :budgie:



Pretty boy said:



YEAH The Sunshine Boys :2thumbs: They look so happy there on their dual swings LOL.
Your cages always look spotless Miss FaeryBee, I have feathers, poop and all sorts to contend with every day you certainly have them ship shape there.
Love seeing your flock can never get enough of the little sweeties. I am going to have to come and visit in person soon :racer:

Click to expand...

 Cathy, we can't wait for your visit!! 
As far as the cages go, they are a constant challenge. 



LynandIndigo said:



I couldn't get Indi to sit on a hammock he would be scared of it..Your boys are so beautiful Deb they are a credit to you.....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! The boys weren't too sure about the hammock initially but now they think it's great fun. 



jrook said:



Such handsome boys!! They look like very happy birds... Here's the 'H's' for your S boys. ... handsome, happy, healthy!

Click to expand...

 I like that a lot, Judy! Thank you. :hug:



Jake E. Birdie said:



Do we love and spoil out budgies or what!!

Click to expand...

 Absolutely! 



Jo Ann said:



I'm in love! Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug:

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss JoAnn! xoxo :hug: Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Awww the Faeryflock are just eternally divine. Skipper dashing as ever, but I really really love Scooter's 2 photos and our kissy Sunshine pair. They so remind of Rocco and Chewie.

I love Faeryflock!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The FaeryFlock sends their thanks for your lovely comments, Sir Nicholas! *


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

So adorable, and what a great little kiss in the end


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


deriksen said:



So adorable, and what a great little kiss in the end 

Click to expand...

Thank you! 
*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Love that Sunny and Sparky are enjoying each other's company so much 

Scoot and Skip are gorgeous as ever. Seeing how lovely Scooter is makes me miss having my white Casper boy. I have a soft spot for white budgies, just so pure and classy looking.

Thanks for sharing your day with us Deb even though I'm probably looking at this weeks after the event! Oh, well...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for your comments, Madonna!
I only posted the pictures 2 days ago so you really were not "weeks behind the event"! *


----------

